# childhood by Disney



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad you like the pages. You might want to bookmark my blog though because eventually all of those 250free.com webpages will be deleted. They are just getting too much for me to afford the bandwidth costs for them. Here's my blog where you can find this same LP:

*Chilling, Thrilling Sounds & Others*

As for the pops and clicks - back then I used to leave all that on my vinyl rips, but now days I try to take most of them out with Goldwave.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds of Halloween/Halloween Horrors is pretty good too. It's an old record fron the 70's. It has lots of good sounds. I also have all of the Disney records. Just got the Haunted mansion not to long ago. Love it.


----------

